
And in this set of predictions, Cointed is acquiring its baking license - JohnJacobA
https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2017/12/01/james-altuchers-bitcoin-predictions.html
======
DamonHD
Baking?

~~~
eesmith
Presumably "banking".

Note that neither Cointed nor license is mentioned in the article, which is
titled "James Altucher's bitcoin predictions" or "James Altucher's 10
predictions about where bitcoin and cryptocurrencies are headed".

